# 33 Long vs 40 Long



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So between the 2 tanks, what would you guys choose? I'm in battle with myself recently about this lol I like them both. I can get an Aqueon 33 for 85 dollars at my LFS and a Marineland 40 long for 115 right now. That's not too bad.

On a side note... has anybody here ever had a Seapora brand tank? There's a couple of LFS by me that carries them. I was wondering if their quality might be worth purchasing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If it were me, I'd go with the 33 but only because its profile is so unique. It just looks longer and skinnier than a 40 - even though it's not. But really, you should get the one that appeals to you the most.

Unfamiliar with Seapora but a quick perusal of their wares makes it seem as if they're now reselling the tanks that Deep Blue Professional used to sell. Same dark silicone and back work. May be worth checking them out to see what you think. If it's the same stuff as DBP, they're my absolute favorite rimmed tanks. But probably best to ask your LFS what they think.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Just my personal preference but I would get the extra 10g and go 40. They are the same foot print correct? just the 40 is a few inches taller.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I really do like the 33 long. I just wish I could get one with black seals made by Marineland, but they only make a 30 long which is 36x12x16. But I know if I wanted a 40 long with black seals, Marineland makes one. I'm just kind of leary of tanks like Deep Blue because I've heard of people having issues with the quality of them. They do have a nice 33L with black seals though. I might be more comfortable with an Aqueon for a 33L. Probably cheaper too. One LFS had it for 85 compared to another LFS that had a Seapora for 130. Big difference.

33 is 48x12x12
40 is 48x12x16

Here's a nice teaser pic of the Seapora 33!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Problems with DBP? Their silicone work is usually superb - light years better than the usual stuff we've all picked up from Petco/PetSmart. DBP has recently stopped rebranding their tanks, though. I think that's where Seapora is stepping it. 

Based on the photo you shared, I'd snatch that up ASAP. That black silicone looks great. It'll kind of disappear once the tank is scaped and filled. Won't stick out as much as clear/white silicone often does on cheaper tanks. 

I like the 33 because it's shallow-ish and allows for smaller scape material and scale while creating the same kind of design you could reach with a larger tank (for much cheaper). I'm also prone to keeping shrimp and tiny fish species that don't need tons of volume. So I'm 100% biased.

Could also do a killer stream scape for species like Stiphodon atropurpureus (Blue Neon Goby) in a 33. 

If you need more volume, get the 40. But if you don't, get the 33 because it looks so nice. 

Should you be concerned about quality, just talk to the LFS about it so they're aware. And when you get it home, do a full leak test. Seapora's website suggests they have a pretty decent warranty.

Definitely gonna live vicariously through you if you snag a new tank and start a journal.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blackheart said:


> I really do like the 33 long. I just wish I could get one with black seals made by Marineland, but they only make a 30 long which is 36x12x16. But I know if I wanted a 40 long with black seals, Marineland makes one. I'm just kind of leary of tanks like Deep Blue because I've heard of people having issues with the quality of them. They do have a nice 33L with black seals though. I might be more comfortable with an Aqueon for a 33L. Probably cheaper too. One LFS had it for 85 compared to another LFS that had a Seapora for 130. Big difference.
> 
> 33 is 48x12x12
> 40 is 48x12x16
> ...


I really love the look of this tank. I would need help aquascaping it-- but, none filling it out with so many options of fish.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Problems with DBP? Their silicone work is usually superb - light years better than the usual stuff we've all picked up from Petco/PetSmart. DBP has recently stopped rebranding their tanks, though. I think that's where Seapora is stepping it.
> 
> Based on the photo you shared, I'd snatch that up ASAP. That black silicone looks great. It'll kind of disappear once the tank is scaped and filled. Won't stick out as much as clear/white silicone often does on cheaper tanks.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't know if I would need the volume of a 40 long or not. I'm mostly planning on doing a really low tech/low maintenance planted tank with smaller schooling fish like Neon tetras. 

Also - side note... I've never had an actual problem with the quality of branded tanks from Petco or Petsmart like Aqueon and Marineland that I've bought in the past. Anything other than those two, such as Top Fin, Tetra or some other cheap brands, I definitely wouldn't trust. Last non-LFS purchase for tanks I've made was an Aqueon 55 about four years ago from Pet Supplies Plus. Was a solid purchase with no issues.


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

For a low tech tank I think the 40 would be better fit. For neons I think taller stem plants, maybe with a few long rooted floaters etc so they feel safe. Once you add gravel to 12” tank your only left with about 10” max height to work with. Lighting for slightly taller 40 low tech not really a problem with LED today. Plus 25% more water to work with always a plus.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Blackheart said:


> So between the 2 tanks, what would you guys choose? I'm in battle with myself recently about this lol I like them both. I can get an Aqueon 33 for 85 dollars at my LFS and a Marineland 40 long for 115 right now. That's not too bad.
> 
> On a side note... has anybody here ever had a *Seapora brand tank*? There's a couple of LFS by me that carries them. I was wondering if their quality might be worth purchasing.





Blackheart said:


> I really do like the 33 long. I just wish I could get one with black seals made by Marineland, but they only make a 30 long which is 36x12x16. But I know if I wanted a 40 long with black seals, Marineland makes one. I'm just kind of leary of tanks like Deep Blue because I've heard of people having issues with the quality of them. They do have a nice 33L with black seals though. I might be more comfortable with an Aqueon for a 33L. Probably cheaper too. One LFS had it for 85 compared to another LFS that had a Seapora for 130. Big difference.
> 
> 33 is 48x12x12
> 40 is 48x12x16


I have 4 of the Seapora and Deep Blue 33g longs as well as a fleet of Deep Blue and Seapora tanks, 74 towers, 120g 48x24x24, to rimless 24x24 cubes, and those 80gal rimless 48x24x16s, 40 breeders and 20s.
Just under a year. on these 33longs. No issue yet.
Years and years with all others as noted, fingers crossed.
I personally stay away from Marineland as one of the local fish store owners has told me that they have replaced a few oddball Marineland medium size tower tanks were blowing bottoms over the years as well as other oddballs.
My Seapora 74 tower is doing fine as it is one of my biggest concerns being 24x24x30 and the others speaking of pressure and height vs the bottom! 

After the sticker is peeled off a Seapora or Deep Blue...the aquarium plastic has an etched AQUARIUM MASTERS logo.
Fun bet...
It would be Very hard to tell Deep Blue from Seapora when the stickers come off leaving only behind an Aquarium Masters logo.
Spot the differences?!!

*Aquarium Masters is the main parent company* from the fish shop hearsay.
Seapora had Canada (Toronto I think) relations as well as Deep Blue with California, US sales. Correct me where needed.
Deep Blue tank lists are getting smaller locally as the Seapora new built tanks are still somewhat available.

The one employee stated to imagine a body (Aquarium Masters) with 2 arms being Sepora and DeepBlue, now offering mostly one arm (Seapora) heavily in recent 2019 times .


They (33g) are very rigid like a 40 breeder with that strong center brace.
A 20 long and the 20 high has that slight bow when full of water.
You can see it (20gal.) bowing from above vs glass lid line being straight if you personally own a filled 20gal. All my 20gal. tanks do this slight bow.
33s are one of the smallest long tanks that are super strong with the centerbrace.

The prices are slightly up on the 33 long this 2019.
My local store had the last 33long at $75 cash, without glass lids. Nice find!

Staring at too many 33 long (12 inch height) makes you want a 40 though being 48x12x16 vs the 33 long 12 inch limited height.
I love Wendtii plants and others that need that big 16 total height though.
The 12 inch 33 long tank are mainly my growout tanks that have fish and Anubias nana and nanapetite or just feeder tanks that have room for lots of ugly equipment vs. a 20gal.

Below is 48x16 front glass ( same as 40 long 48x12x16), just a big area in how thick of a jungle we can fit plants.

I do love the 16 inches of 20high, 40 breeder, 40 long and more. Both 12inch glass and 16 inch glass have their purpose in our fish room lives.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dangit. Everyone on this thread is making it difficult not to go buy one of each of those tanks. 

Hope you're able to figure out which is best for you, OP.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Dangit. Everyone on this thread is making it difficult not to go buy one of each of those tanks.
> 
> Hope you're able to figure out which is best for you, OP.


And this is a problem because? get a double 55g stand and stack one on top of the other.

Personally having seen both in person, I'd go with the 40 long just because once you end up with substrate and some air space at the top of the rim, maybe some floating plants with roots a couple inches long and you're out of water column space in a 33. The 33 would be perfect if want to do a riparium or similar with lots of emerged plants and hardscape above the waterline.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

theatermusic87 said:


> And this is a problem because? get a double 55g stand and stack one on top of the other. *YES*
> 
> Personally having seen both in person,* I'd go with the 40 long* just because once you end up with substrate and some air space at the top of the rim, maybe some floating plants with roots a couple inches long and you're out of water column space in a 33. The 33 would be perfect if want to do a riparium or similar with lots of emerged plants and hardscape above the waterline.


I agree, the 16 inches helps so much with height requirements we forget about. 16 inches gives medium height plants a sheet of water above the plant-tops etc.

If keeping the 33 long stacked (DIY wood stands), this can be an issue of 33long 48x12x12 ($75 out the door) vs. 40gal. 48x12x16 nearing $125 each or more multiplied by three or even four tanks.

Three(3) or four(4) x 33long tanks stacked is not terribly tall yet.


... but if we can cram 4 of these 33 longs (48x12x12) on top of each other as a great wall of project tanks, then we can save some serious floor space and money (being a person with 5-10plus tanks running).
- a few nice looking display tanks and the growout tanks that support what is behind the OZwizard's curtain.


As for DEEP BLUE, I cannot locate Aquarium Masters website this morning, but I have this public notice from Phillips Pet.(below):


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I still do quite like the 33. If it was just a tad bit higher would be great. If you could have 12 inches of height after filling it up with substrate, that would be more ideal. But I will more than likely go with the 40 Long. Unfortunately, when I tried to get a Marineland 40L ordered, they were out of stock or possibly even discontinued. 

They ordered an Aqueon 40 though that's only 104 dollars. I can still get a Marineland 40 with black seals at another LFS for 140 dollars... But I'm not entirely sure I want to pay almost 150 dollars for just the tank for black silicone.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So... I picked up the Aqueon 40 long tonight and I have to say.. Not really impressed with the quality of the tank. There's tiny little bubbles and shotty silicone work. I'm disappointed honestly because this tank was special ordered, and yet it is like a DPG tank in terms of quality. I would have thought it would have been better. What do you guys think?




























This really doesn't look good to me either. The bottom trim isn't even and is sticking out in the corner.










Another pic of the whole setup... I got this stand/canopy used for 50 dollars. I might be returning the tank though possibly and going with the Seapora 33 Long. The tanks I looked at that they had at another LFS of the 33 longs looked great and clean with black silicone.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Honestly I would stick with the 40. I have a 33 long and it is a weird size. Mine is actually in my garage now because I broke it down and moved all the fish into a 40 breeder. I looked nice at first but I was not in love with the dimensions in actual practice. I guess that is all subjective though. I may find another use for it down the road.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

For a tank that large, I wouldn't risk iffy silicone work and anything that's uneven. Not at all. Wait. Who am I kidding? I've shipped tanks back to ADA retailers. Twice. Because there were minor silicone issues. Heh. I guess what I'm saying is: take it back. Don't settle for something you aren't happy with. 

If it were me, I'd pick up the 33. And then I'd keep an eye out for a deal on a 40long if it's not something you can get your hands on right away. But that's obviously a personal decision.

Why am I suggesting you get both? Because you like both and there's nothing wrong with multiple tank syndrome. Plus... you can repurpose the 33 if you decide to get a 40. Use it as a plant grow-out tank, spare, start a shrimp tank, get a bunch of gobies, you name it.

This thread caused me to order a few 33s and I'm not the least bit bitter about it.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> This thread caused me to order a few 33s and I'm not the least bit bitter about it.


:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I like my dbp 33g, I am sad they don't exist so much anymore because some of my LFS stock dbr but as far as I know none stock seapora .

It's ugly as crap though as I have some cares cichlids in it that are just brutal to plants uproot/chew on everything :/ if I didn't have them I feel like it would be a great shrimp tank :/


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Per regards to have two different tanks... I only have room here for one setup. We live in a smallerish mobile home with not a super amount of room. So the biggest tank I could have in here is either like the 55 gallon/60 tall or a 65 gallon. And only one. Sadly. We also have a one year old so I have to have a good, sturdy stand. My dream one day is to have a house with a basement so I could have a gigantic tank down there like a 125! Or possibly several tanks. Possibly a 125 and a 75 or 90. But thats definitely a pipe dream for now lol

So I took the tank back. Thank god. I should have examined it more closely and not made such a purchase so anxiously lol I have my eye on several Marineland tanks. They have such nicer quality with black silicone. A LFS I was at yesterday had two 55's from them and they were beautiful looking tanks. No blemishes in the silicone at all with zero issues quality-wise. I'm still gonna try to have a 40 Long ordered for me though. I don't think I will ever buy another Aqueon/AGA tank again after this.

Update: Ugh... the LFS that could get them before, the marineland 40 long that is, said they are out of stock and won't be in probably again until the end of july. They can get me a seapora 40 long for 150 dollars so like 160 with taxes. yeah that's a little bit much! Especially since I can get a marineland 55 for 140 somewhere else or the 33 for 130. I'm feeling defeated currently and not sure which way to go.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a couple of thoughts. I would think carefully about your stocking plans. If you decide on mostly nano-size fish, either of the 2 tanks you are considering would be fine. If you consider some of the more fuller bodied tetras - like diamonds, black skirts, Bentosi, lemons, etc. - you would be better off with the 40 long tank. I don't think 16" is too high for easy maintenance and gives you the option of some larger fish if you want. 

Once you determine your stocking, get the tank you really want. Be patient, wait if you have to and don't settle. I think you'll be happier with your purchase especially since this will be your one and only for a while.

I know I've had to wait for certain fish I wanted and I was glad I did. While I could have substituted something else at the time I was looking, when the preferred fish became available, I would have had no room to add them. Having patience is hard but it pays off in the end.


----------

